# New daily driver



## Mickm

Hi all,
It's been a while since I was here so I have some catching up to do.

As usually happens, someone came along that needed to own the '69 PU more than I did so it left.

So,I thought I would share a pic of my new daily driver.
It's a '72 'Cuda, with a 340 and 727 slap stick. 
I'm having a ball tinkering on it as I drive it.













Cheers!:rockin:
Mickm


----------



## Chris

Nice ride! I need to get on my projects so I can have a cool daily driver.


----------



## Barrie

Nice ride!!!!  Would love to find something like that.


----------



## havasu

Me too. I would have a hard time with my heavy right foot though, and would rack up quite a few speeding tickets.


----------



## Barrie

havasu said:


> Me too. I would have a hard time with my heavy right foot though, and would rack up quite a few speeding tickets.



Me too, that is why I got rid of my 2008 Mustang GT.


----------



## Bubaman

Sweet CUDA


----------



## Mickm

Thanks for the kind words guys.
I continue to enjoy the Cuda as a daily driver while I piddle on it. I have ordered some new gauges from Speedhut. They have a gps controlled speedometer and the gas gauge is programmable up to 300 ohms. I plan to make the dash look as close to stock as possible while having newer technology to let me know what's happening.

Not having too much trouble keeping the foot soft. The tickets don't scare me as much as the gas tickets lol.

Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## oldognewtrick

I sure do like the origionals a lot better than the new ones, sweet ride Mick!


----------



## Mickm

oldognewtrick,
I like the originals better too. You would be surprised how many people I have ask if this is the 2015 version.  Go figure, lol
cheers!
Mickm


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Don't know if it is the car, the brand, the ego....... I have found more Chrysler product owners so wrapped up in part numbers and everything but a guard dog shooing people away from their cars. Granted breathing on them may tarnish the paint luster and I understand miniature people with sticky hands but ........... it's only a car and there are thousands more.  Most GM owners are more interested in talking and asking " whatcha got, ..... is it for sale " type conversation.  
Maybe the Chrysler 60s image is so long forgotten and few bothered to save the good ones that clones are popping up all over.
After the 66 427 car is checked out, started and tuned, this will be the next in line. Love those old coupes.  Anyone can touch, feel, sit in, and take their photos .  I'm not a " don't touch my wheels geek " They were made to drive and repair. 

View attachment IMG_0842.jpg


----------



## havasu

Damn, one of these days I'd love to have an old Vet.


----------



## Chris

Me three!

......


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

havasu said:


> Damn, one of these days I'd love to have an old Vet.



Why have one when you can have five ?


----------



## Riff_Raff

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Why have one when you can have five ?



Is this a trick question?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

No,.... I have five.  They followed me home.  Too old to live in todays society.  They rest in comfort out of the elements.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

This one has been with us since 1987.  It is a 63 coupe 

View attachment DocImage000000325.jpg


----------



## 70supersport

Sweet vettes maybe someday, still looking!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker

Just trailered two more, a 60 fuel injected original 290 hp with the big brake option ( race ready factory order ) and a 61 in a thousand pieces.  Love it when people clean out their storage buildings.  Between the two, 52 years of sleep.


----------



## Barrie

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Just trailered two more, a 60 fuel injected original 290 hp with the big brake option ( race ready factory order ) and a 61 in a thousand pieces.  Love it when people clean out their storage buildings.  Between the two, 52 years of sleep.



Nice score, post pics when you can.


----------

